
Mark Zuckerberg meets Pope Francis in Rome, gives him miniature Facebook drone - Walkman
http://uk.businessinsider.com/mark-zuckerberg-meets-pope-francis-gives-him-facebook-drone-photo-2016-8
======
red_blobs
Zuckerberg thinks he is a roman emperor..so visiting the pope fits right into
the universe of his mental illness.

